# Slin Pins is the way to go



## Db52280 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just did my first injection with slin pins and that was easy. Backloaded my test into it and away I went, 1cc in each quad. I think I found my new favoriate way to pin. 

I love testosterone.I think I may name my next kid either testosterone, anadrol, or steroids....


----------



## the_predator (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll second that brother! I am freaking tired of jabbing with long ass needles.


----------



## bdeljoose (Oct 4, 2011)

I have only pinned with long needles in the glutes. I'm afraid to hit a nerve or blood vessel pinning elsewhere. Getting tired of pinning one spot.


----------



## sscar (Oct 4, 2011)

hey db let me know how your legs feel tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just be careful with those slin pins....at .5", you really have to push the sucker hard against your muscle (leaving none of the pin exposed).  It would suck BIG time if the needle would happen to break, because you don't have anything to grab on to in order to pull it out.  It's happened a few times to guys I know....and yes, needles are designed to bend, but they do often break/snap.  IMHO!



/V


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 4, 2011)

Slin pins are awesome. I have done literally thousands of injects.


----------



## squigader (Oct 4, 2011)

What's the benefit of slin pins for something like test (considering a dose of only 1cc test twice a week)? Is it just that the capacity at 1cc is more suited to test? Or is it the price of the pins? Easier to store/keep in a container?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 4, 2011)

squigader said:


> What's the benefit of slin pins for something like test (considering a dose of only 1cc test twice a week)? Is it just that the capacity at 1cc is more suited to test? Or is it the price of the pins? Easier to store/keep in a container?



The gauge of the pin is really thin, thus causing less pain.  Takes a long time to push oil through them though...I don't have the patience nor do I inject only 1cc at a time.



/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been slin pinning tren but needed a little more room than 1ml. Honestly I felt I got a much better delt shot with a 25g 1" with minimal pain difference.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 4, 2011)

squigader said:


> What's the benefit of slin pins for something like test (considering a dose of only 1cc test twice a week)? Is it just that the capacity at 1cc is more suited to test? Or is it the price of the pins? Easier to store/keep in a container?


Lower scar tissue, less pain during inject and very accurate dosing. I think slin pins are ideal for females.

 It takes about the same time to inject 1ml with a slin pin as a 23g. I have never once had a slin pin break either.


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 5, 2011)

sscar said:


> hey db let me know how your legs feel tomorrow and the next day.


 
I have done one quad before and I couldn't walk for a few days, but that was with a 500 blen. This is 250 from a compounding pharmacy. Tommorow will tell the tale though..


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Just be careful with those slin pins....at .5", you really have to push the sucker hard against your muscle (leaving none of the pin exposed). It would suck BIG time if the needle would happen to break, because you don't have anything to grab on to in order to pull it out. It's happened a few times to guys I know....and yes, needles are designed to bend, but they do often break/snap. IMHO!
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
Agreed. Im pushing it in as far as it can go. I am just being really careful not to move it around so I don't bend or break it off. That would suck


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 5, 2011)

I know for allot of guys during a cycle 1cc is not enough. If you wanted to use slin pins couldn't you just use multiple pins? I mean for me I am a stay at home Dad so I have all day to pin if I wanted to.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> I know for allot of guys during a cycle 1cc is not enough. If you wanted to use slin pins couldn't you just use multiple pins? I mean for me I am a stay at home Dad so I have all day to pin if I wanted to.



You could chose to pin long esters more often if you like. I was slin pinning 1ml of test cyp eod - it's a good way to go


----------



## FordFan (Oct 5, 2011)

Once I tried slin pins, I'll never go back. I only use them on tris and delts.  They will def. help keep scar tissue down in the long run.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> The gauge of the pin is really thin, thus causing less pain.  Takes a long time to push oil through them though...I don't have the patience nor do I inject only 1cc at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




^^^^The reason I've never tried slin pins was because I thought it would take all day to push it in.  

I'm now going to give it a 'shot' though.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Lower scar tissue, less pain during inject and very accurate dosing. I think slin pins are ideal for females.
> 
> It takes about the same time to inject 1ml with a slin pin as a 23g. I have never once had a slin pin break either.



Odd thing I've discovered is I actually had more scar tissue from pinning quads more often when I got up to higher dosages due to more frequent pinning. I had to go back to conventional glute pinning due to lumps forming on my quads. Also, as I leaned out I began hitting more blood vessels with slin pins.

Never had a slin pin break though. Bend allot but never break.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Odd thing I've discovered is I actually had more scar tissue from pinning quads more often when I got up to higher dosages due to more frequent pinning. I had to go back to conventional glute pinning due to lumps forming on my quads.
> 
> Never had a slin pin break though. Bend allot but never break.


I like delts the best with slin pins and then pecs second best. 

Quads seem to give me troubles most of the time no matter the pin size but slin pins still work best in my quads overall.


----------



## renohawj (Oct 5, 2011)

I should try slin pin the next time.  I have been pinning with 23g 1" on quads and delts and 23g 1.5" on glutes.  I hate the pain the following day after pinning guads and glutes.  Anyone experience the same thing?  Sound like with slin pin, there is no pain after injection or the day after.  Can someone confirm? Thanks!


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 5, 2011)

After 1cc of test in each quad using a slin pin my quads are a little sore, but just like after a good workout, so not bad at all. Im going to rotate between glutes with my normal 23g x 1.5" and slin pins on the quads. I did have trouble locating a spot that didnt have veins in my quads. I just shot between the veins.


----------



## squigader (Oct 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> The gauge of the pin is really thin, thus causing less pain.  Takes a long time to push oil through them though...I don't have the patience nor do I inject only 1cc at a time.





heavyiron said:


> Lower scar tissue, less pain during inject and very accurate dosing. I think slin pins are ideal for females.
> 
> It takes about the same time to inject 1ml with a slin pin as a 23g. I have never once had a slin pin break either.



Wait, I thought slin pins didn't have interchangeable tips? Are you guys using the slin pins to draw? Wouldn't that dull them significantly cause they're so small?

What would you think about drawing and injecting with a 25 gauge 1 inch (or drawing with 25, using a different 25 to inject) (for quads, glutes)? Would that help keep scar tissue down if injections are 250mg 2x a week? Or would you use slin pins?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 5, 2011)

squigader said:


> Wait, I thought slin pins didn't have interchangeable tips? Are you guys using the slin pins to draw? Wouldn't that dull them significantly cause they're so small?
> 
> What would you think about drawing and injecting with a 25 gauge 1 inch (or drawing with 25, using a different 25 to inject) (for quads, glutes)? Would that help keep scar tissue down if injections are 250mg 2x a week? Or would you use slin pins?


 

IMO unless you're doing ED shots then don't bother.

And no, you backload the slin pins. Meaning you pull the plunger and fill it up from a regular size syringe.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2011)

squigader said:


> Wait, I thought slin pins didn't have interchangeable tips? Are you guys using the slin pins to draw? Wouldn't that dull them significantly cause they're so small?
> 
> What would you think about drawing and injecting with a 25 gauge 1 inch (or drawing with 25, using a different 25 to inject) (for quads, glutes)? Would that help keep scar tissue down if injections are 250mg 2x a week? Or would you use slin pins?


I backfill 3-4 1ml slin pins at a time with an 18g pin, 3ml barrel. I almost never draw with a slin pin.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

renohawj said:


> I should try slin pin the next time.  I have been pinning with 23g 1" on quads and delts and 23g 1.5" on glutes.  I hate the pain the following day after pinning guads and glutes.  Anyone experience the same thing?  Sound like with slin pin, there is no pain after injection or the day after.  Can someone confirm? Thanks!



I think ur putting too much hope in slin pins. If u have a particularly inflammatory compound like prop, it's gonna hurt no matter what. However, ur injecting less oil so pain is reduced. U also get dramatically less scar tissue which is a huge plus if you've been in the AAS game a long time.


----------



## squigader (Oct 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I backfill 3-4 1ml slin pins at a time with an 18g pin, 3ml barrel. I almost never draw with a slin pin.



The plungers for slin pins don't dissolve/react with the oil in the gear (I know regular pins do this because of the ethyl oleate the test is dissolved in).

Edit - also, is it ok to reuse the drawing syringe (If I sterilized with isopropyl alcohol each time of course)? Say I got an 18g and used that to draw each time (after cleaning with alcohol), and the slin pins to inject? It isn't a matter of cost, it's a matter of not keeping a separate 18g and slin pin for every injection (I travel a lot for work).


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2011)

Backload the slin pin mate. I will use a 5ml barrel and load 5-6 slins for the week.

Takes the same time to admin the gear, just warm the oil. Tris and pecs are my fav spot.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 5, 2011)

sscar said:


> hey db let me know how your legs feel tomorrow and the next day.


Why is it more sore?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2011)

squigader said:


> The plungers for slin pins don't dissolve/react with the oil in the gear (I know regular pins do this because of the ethyl oleate the test is dissolved in).
> 
> Edit - also, is it ok to reuse the drawing syringe (If I sterilized with isopropyl alcohol each time of course)? Say I got an 18g and used that to draw each time (after cleaning with alcohol), and the slin pins to inject? It isn't a matter of cost, it's a matter of not keeping a separate 18g and slin pin for every injection (I travel a lot for work).


Never had any stopper react with the oil.

Once I fill 3-4 slin pins (you can fill more if you like) I use the larger pin to inject a big nasty dose of T or whatever else I have on hand. Waste not want not...


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 5, 2011)

Would Using a regular 3 ml barrel but use 12 28-29g needle be as easy to inject with as a slin pin? (not in terms of injection pain but in realtion to pressure required to drive it through)


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Would Using a regular 3 ml barrel but use 12 28-29g needle be as easy to inject with as a slin pin? (not in terms of injection pain but in realtion to pressure required to drive it through)


The larger barrel to pin size slows the injection. That's why a slin pin shoots so fast. Its the physics of the barrel size to pin size.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 5, 2011)

I pinned with 30ga for the first time two nights ago. Pin was easy, drawing was a pain. 

For those of you who pin more than one ml, are you just hitting more than one site?


----------



## spark (Oct 5, 2011)

I have used 25 g 5/8 in my quads and delts with no issues off and on for years.  From using 21 or 22 g 1 or 1.5 gauge in my glutes over the years, my left glute is scar tissue hell.  Last time i went to the emergency room the nurse had to roll me over to use my right glute for injecting pain meds.  My wife was embarassed.  Lol, my wife still hates going to that hospital, she works there, LOL.   SHE HATES IT

Moral of the story, swap injection sites if you use gear regularly.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The larger barrel to pin size slows the injection. That's why a slin pin shoots so fast. Its the physics of the barrel size to pin size.


 
Exactly, it's not all about the pin size. Since the circumfrence of the slin pin is much smaller that means it will be easier to push. Just physics....which fucking sucks.


----------



## Hench (Oct 6, 2011)

Ive got some 26g 1'' needles, best of both worlds.


----------



## yeabuddy (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the slin pins there just a pain to push down


----------



## MassGaynez (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone use the slin pins on glutes with success?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2011)

MassGaynez said:


> Anyone use the slin pins on glutes with success?


My very first pin 24 years ago. It was a no go...


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Heavy What kind of issues do you have with your quads?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2011)

Pain mostly. Just rarely get a good easy quad inject.


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have issues with the quads too.  I usually either hit a nerve, have pain, or don't go deep enough with the 1/2 in or 5/8 needles.  Either way I don't look forward to quad injects but I do them anyway.  They are very easy to do yourself because of location though.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

When doing quads with slin pin why is there more pain?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I have issues with the quads too.  I usually either hit a nerve, have pain, or don't go deep enough with the 1/2 in or 5/8 needles.  Either way I don't look forward to quad injects but I do them anyway.  They are very easy to do yourself because of location though.


Hahaha, I hit a nerve in my quad yesterday. There are so many nerves and veins you are bound to hit something...


----------



## MassGaynez (Oct 6, 2011)

Is a single pec/delt g2g for 1ml of T at a time?


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 6, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I pinned with 30ga for the first time two nights ago. Pin was easy, drawing was a pain.
> 
> For those of you who pin more than one ml, are you just hitting more than one site?


you didnt backload the slin pin?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2011)

MassGaynez said:


> Is a single pec/delt g2g for 1ml of T at a time?


 
Yes sure no problem. You can also hit your outer bi or tri as well.

I dont like filling a full ml, it's too awkward keeping the plunger horizonal with one hand . .  I usually fill to 0.9ml. 

In the scheme of things it doesnt make any noticable difference dose-wise.


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 6, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Hahaha, I hit a nerve in my quad yesterday. There are so many nerves and veins you are bound to hit something...


 
Same here last friday I hit my left quad and I was 3/4 of the way in with a 1in 25G then I felt pain and my quad twitched a little.  It always freaks me out no matter how many times I do it lol.  I just don't like that feeling.  I just pulled it back a little and injected but then I got sore because I don't think it was deep enough.  Always have little issues.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Cap. I've been holding the slin pin vertical and just filling it up. My BD pins have a little collar that comes back out of the tube. It's kinda hard to explain. But I'll fill it to 1.1 or so and then BARELY put the plunger back in and tip it up. I let the air bubble go all the way to the top towards the pin and wait for just one sec and push the plunger in a little more. I have yet to have any gear come out. 

I hope that made sense. I was doing it horizontal like you were talking about but when I got to .8 or .9 dose I said fuck it.


QUADS*

That's crazy to me. My quads are like a fucking dart board. Anywhere I want, all day long 3+ml and they dont even ache one bit. Just goes to show that people are different. I get some twitches in my delts sometimes.


----------



## Onedeep0811 (Oct 6, 2011)

Does a slin pin go deep enough into the muscle?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

If you push hard enough.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Cap. I've been holding the slin pin vertical and just filling it up. My BD pins have a little collar that comes back out of the tube. It's kinda hard to explain. But I'll fill it to 1.1 or so and then BARELY put the plunger back in and tip it up. I let the air bubble go all the way to the top towards the pin and wait for just one sec and push the plunger in a little more. I have yet to have any gear come out.
> 
> I hope that made sense. I was doing it horizontal like you were talking about but when I got to .8 or .9 dose I said fuck it.


 
That makes sense, but I preload a week's worth at a time. 

So I have a ziplock back full of loaded pins, just a little paranoid somehow the plunger would come out spilling the necter from Zeus's cock everywhere


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> That makes sense, but I preload a week's worth at a time.
> 
> So I have a ziplock back full of loaded pins, just a little paranoid somehow the plunger would come out spilling the necter from Zeus's cock everywhere


 

I get mine from Poseidon's testiculars. 

If you keep it around .9ml I think you'll be just fine. But yeah I understand. I've never tried pre-loading a weeks worth before. I always like pissing the GF off and busting all the shit out on the table.


----------

